# Free Butterfly Pattern



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

I just posted a free e-project on my pattern website at ArtDesignsStudio.com.

This is an applique quilt project but it includes a large sized fretwork butterfly pattern that I thought you might enjoy. If you know someone that does quilting, please share the link.

Thanks everyone!

Lora S Irish


----------

